# Spinning the ball with sand wedge



## silkshocker (Jul 16, 2006)

how do you make the ball spin with a sand wedge?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What sort of shot are you referring to?

High and hard approach shot, or chip and check around the green?


----------



## silkshocker (Jul 16, 2006)

a high approach shot. The type that pops up in the air and then spins back about 5 feet. The pros do it all the time. Thanks


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

here i made these steps for you

1. Stand with your feet closer together than when you normally swing.

2. Position yourself so that the ball is closer to your back foot.

3. Use a lob wedge, also known as a 58-60-degree wedge. A sand wedge can be used also
4. Swing the club on a steeper plan (more upright). accelerate as you are comming down faster then normal

5. Hit directly underneath the ball before taking a divot. Take a divot that is long and shallow.

6. Follow through normally.

*Tips:*
Make sure that the grooves on the face of your clubs are clean.

Hitting the ball crisply is critical. A slight mis-hit can result in a significant mistake.

It is easier to spin a "softer" golf ball. These are usually two- or three- piece balls and are often marked "Extra Spin." Ask a pro shop or golf store for assistance when choosing.

This shot is most effective when the ball comes in at a high trajectory.


Warnings:
This is one of the hardest shots in golf and must be practiced on a driving range before being attempted on the course!


----------

